# Legend Archery?s Everest 44 Trolley Case



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*Legend Archery’s Everest 44 Trolley Case*

Legend Archery’s Everest 44










The EVEREST 44 is a Trolley Case for Compound Bows which is perfect for archers who carry two complete bows to training or competitions. Two bows and all accessories will easily fit within this case. It features a clean black design with bright logos while the inside has blue accents. It not only looks nice but is easy to carry by the handles situated conveniently on the side, the front and the top. It can also be worn as a backpack for hands free traveling. With wheels on the bottom of the case, the top handle can be used to roll the case for easier transport. A wonderful feature of this rolling system is that the wheels can be replaced if ever needed. To ensure even more protection against wear, the case uses rubber piping on all corners. In terms of durability, it is made with 1680D heavy duty nylon to ensure equipment is safe and protected. An internal padded partition will safely protect your precious bows. The inside includes velcro straps to hold the bows in place during transport. With this much protection offered it makes a great choice for the archer who travels a lot since it can withstand the rigors of going through airports. The construction of the bag includes double walled protection with PE shield and 360 expanded foam exterior padding.









All zippers are high quality and oversized for better gripping. Double zipper pulls also make getting into this case quite easy. Accessories are housed in the 2 pockets located inside the bag, and they can be removed for more convenience as well. The main compartment contains a case-cube compatible double fleece lining. Included is one interior arrows tube pocket with a telescopic tube. There is even more storage capability on the front of the case with three good sized pockets and two flat pockets for storage for smaller items. The inside of the case measures 44” x 15” x 8” and will hold up to 41” bows. It weighs a total of 14 pounds. When it comes to having room for one bow or two, storage of accessories, and overall protection for all archery equipment, consider this beautiful, extremely well made and user friendly case.









ABOUT LEGEND ARCHERY
Since its creation in 1999, Legend Archery has always taken special pride and pleasure in being able to take part in the exciting world of archery.
Legend honors the archery heritage while striving to lead, showing the path to the future with numerous innovations in archery equipment. The company main values are based on a deep respect for the sport and the athletes who make it great, and a commitment to a well done work without cutting corners. If you think that these sound like blue collar values, you’re probably right. Legend’s philisophy is strongly rooted in tradition, authenticity and honesty.

http://legendarchery.com/collections/trolley-case/products/everest-44-trolley-case-for-compound-bows





















AT NEWS


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

this looks like an awesome case. I am in the market right now for a new case and it is between this and the Legend double bow case. Good reviews and good looking.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

is there AN at PRICE OR DISCOUNT?


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

Just received my Everest 44 yesterday and all I can say is WOW. Lots of room to store everything and more. Well made and the storage is amazing. The only one thing I would change is the velro straps to hold the bow in place, I think if they were snapped or bolted in place would be better, they don't seem to hold very well. Except for that excellent case.


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ordered 2 of them for customers and the one already has broken wheels. The wheels are a lot cheaper than aurora and the over all axle system is cheaper.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

Boilermaker2 said:


> Ordered 2 of them for customers and the one already has broken wheels. The wheels are a lot cheaper than aurora and the over all axle system is cheaper.


Hello,

Can you email me ([email protected]) about the problem that you faced ? Note that we provide new wheels for free if there is a problem. We are using quality wheels, as good or better than Aurora. They also have wheels problems by the way. It is inevitable but we do our best to fix these problems.

Benoit Lotter
Legend Archery


----------



## pumpkin52107 (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any ideas as to what or where do you place the second bow?
I have the case and the Velcro straps are for the first case but how do you strap in the second bow?
And what prevents the things in the second case from damaging your bow if you place it there?


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

pumpkin52107 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas as to what or where do you place the second bow?
> I have the case and the Velcro straps are for the first case but how do you strap in the second bow?
> And what prevents the things in the second case from damaging your bow if you place it there?



Hello,

Place the padded partition between the 2 bows so that they don't touch each other.

If you need more protection, we are going to sell separate padded partitions within a few weeks.

Sincerely,
LEGEND


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice case.


----------



## NoiseToys (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone have issues with this company?

I ordered a case at the end of October and the expected shipping date came and went. I got an email asking me to review the case I haven't received yet. Maybe there are production delays. 

But...

I've emailed a couple of times and called a couple of times with no response at all from anyone at legend to confirm anything. 

Makes me wonder. Clearly there is an issue here with customer service. 

Are they still in business?


----------



## Teampink73 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, I have. I live in Australia. Ordered two cases September 8th. To date our legend trolley 44 has not shipped and is on back order for the third time. A nock on case we ordered was shipped October 21st and we have not received it to date. Email communication started off well and is now poor with very vague replies. Having worked I. Customer service for four years and dealing with many international orders I. Am disappointed I the lack of service provided, especially given the amount of money we have parted with and no cases to show to date.


NoiseToys said:


> Anyone have issues with this company?
> 
> I ordered a case at the end of October and the expected shipping date came and went. I got an email asking me to review the case I haven't received yet. Maybe there are production delays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I ordered my Trolley 44 several weeks ago. Lancaster Archery had them in stock. I had it in 2 days. If you guys are dealing directly with the company then I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Teampink73 (Dec 9, 2015)

Bnbfishin said:


> I ordered my Trolley 44 several weeks ago. Lancaster Archery had them in stock. I had it in 2 days. If you guys are dealing directly with the company then I'm not sure what to tell you.


Myself I am dealing direct with Legend Archery.


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

I received mine about a week ago. I ordered from Lancaster and it arrived in 3 weeks.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Lancaster says out of stock..i coulent even find it on there website, googled it and it came up but out of stock.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I also tried to buy this case anywhere I could find it,but alas this one is no longer made.They have a new version for 2016 according to Legends website.But it just didn't seem big enough for my Hoyt Podium XLs.I went to Lancaster and ordered a Fivics double,a little more expensive but its 45" Long which is perfect for my situation.Just a heads up if you can't find the Legend or if it isn't big enough for you.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

Orders of Everest trolley cases are being shipped out this week. So if you have not received your order yet, you will get a confirmation email this week, Friday latest.
Delay is due to minor problems that we found and that we had to fix as we do not want to ship inferior quality products to our customers.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

blueglide1 said:


> I also tried to buy this case anywhere I could find it,but alas this one is no longer made.They have a new version for 2016 according to Legends website.But it just didn't seem big enough for my Hoyt Podium XLs.I went to Lancaster and ordered a Fivics double,a little more expensive but its 45" Long which is perfect for my situation.Just a heads up if you can't find the Legend or if it isn't big enough for you.


Hello,

The 2016 version comes in the same sizes as the previous one : 40 and 44.
The 44 version is big enough to fit a Hoyt Podium X Elite 37 or 44

Legend Archery.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

Delivery on Everest trolleys and airline covers (now in stock as well) is 1 week max :

trolley case available in 2 sizes (40/44) and 2 colors : black and army green
http://legendarchery.com/products/everest-trolley-case-for-compound-bows

airline cover available in 2 sizes (40/44) and 1 color : black
http://legendarchery.com/products/airline-cover-for-everest-trolley-case

The 2016 version has several improvements :
-INSIDE FIXED STRAPS TO FIX THE BOW
-PADDED POCKETS FOR THE CAMS
-IMPROVED WHEELS & BEARINGS
-NEW COLORS

See INSIDE dimensions on this image :


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

legend archery said:


> Hello,
> 
> The 2016 version comes in the same sizes as the previous one : 40 and 44.
> The 44 version is big enough to fit a Hoyt Podium X Elite 37 or 44
> ...


Good to know for others but it wasn't listed as a 44 that I could see,too late for me now,but others will be pleased. This is the one I wanted in the first place.darn it,LOL


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

I ordered the one that you can carry by hand, shoulder strap or backpack directly from the company. I had it in a week and it is a great case. Maybe i was lucky? I have been thinking of ordering a double case as well seeing they just went on sale after i bought mine. Are those in stock and ready to ship legend??


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes Double2 is in stock and ready to ship.

Please check : 
http://legendarchery.com/products/compound-bow-case-double-two

And it is on sale with a $20 discount....so its a great deal !


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Just a word of warning..... If it is a soft or semi rigid case, DO NOT GET IT ANYWHERE AN AIRPLANE!!!


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

If you placed an order for Everest trolley case, I am happy to confirm that all have been shipped out. You will get a tracking number on Monday and delivery before Friday !

Enjoy your new trolley case !


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

SHPoet said:


> Just a word of warning..... If it is a soft or semi rigid case, DO NOT GET IT ANYWHERE AN AIRPLANE!!!


Many archers travel by air with our trolleys. We recommend to use the airline cover: 
http://legendarchery.com/products/airline-cover-for-everest-trolley-case


----------



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mines still stuck in customs unfortunately 

Hoyt Ultra Elite
Copper John ANTS sight
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Trophy Taker blade rest
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

graydragon2 said:


> Mines still stuck in customs unfortunately
> 
> Hoyt Ultra Elite
> Copper John ANTS sight
> ...


Hello,
What is your order number ?


----------



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sent you a pm

Hoyt Ultra Elite
Copper John ANTS sight
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Trophy Taker blade rest
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse


----------



## dlutjen (Oct 7, 2010)

My buddy has this case and it is very nice! I hope to get one sometime sometime soon!


----------



## mtbman (Jun 16, 2014)

I ordered an airline cover for my Everest 44 waaaaaaay back in September 2015 and despite the AT posting back in January that Legend had them in stock, I still don't have mine. I think it's time for a refund.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

mtbman said:


> I ordered an airline cover for my Everest 44 waaaaaaay back in September 2015 and despite the AT posting back in January that Legend had them in stock, I still don't have mine. I think it's time for a refund.


Hello,

Can you please send us an email with your order number so that we can check what is going on ?
[email protected]

thank you


----------



## brianvelasquez3 (Mar 18, 2016)

I got mine last week and its everything i hoped for and then some!


----------



## Trippy (Dec 26, 2014)

legend archery said:


> Hello,
> 
> Place the padded partition between the 2 bows so that they don't touch each other.
> 
> ...


Didn't really state how the second bow is secured, any input?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Trippy said:


> legend archery said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


The second bow just lays in there but once you zip the case shut the top half holds the second bow in place by pressure. No straps.


----------



## Trippy (Dec 26, 2014)

Bnbfishin said:


> The second bow just lays in there but once you zip the case shut the top half holds the second bow in place by pressure. No straps.


So if a airline workers heaves the case the second bow won't move?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Trippy said:


> Bnbfishin said:
> 
> 
> > The second bow just lays in there but once you zip the case shut the top half holds the second bow in place by pressure. No straps.
> ...


Your bow will most certainly move with the way I have seen luggage handlers handle luggage. You can try wrapping the dead space in the case with towels to help prevent the bows shifting. Personally I would not travel any airlines without a hard sided case. In my opinion this case is great for travel where YOU are in charge of how it is handled.


----------



## Trippy (Dec 26, 2014)

Bnbfishin said:


> Your bow will most certainly move with the way I have seen luggage handlers handle luggage. You can try wrapping the dead space in the case with towels to help prevent the bows shifting. Personally I would not travel any airlines without a hard sided case. In my opinion this case is great for travel where YOU are in charge of how it is handled.


Thank you for the help


----------



## KOrlando (Dec 27, 2015)

Recieved my Legend 44 last week, very impressed with the size and storage. The only complaint I have, which is major in my eyes, is that the Velcro straps are horrible. They definitely do not hold the bow in place securely, even if you tighten the two normal straps as well over the bow. I wish there was a fix for this. Thinking about returning it for something that will actually hold the bow like it's supposed to.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

KOrlando said:


> Recieved my Legend 44 last week, very impressed with the size and storage. The only complaint I have, which is major in my eyes, is that the Velcro straps are horrible. They definitely do not hold the bow in place securely, even if you tighten the two normal straps as well over the bow. I wish there was a fix for this. Thinking about returning it for something that will actually hold the bow like it's supposed to.


There are also 2 fixed straps inside to hold your bow.


----------



## KOrlando (Dec 27, 2015)

legend archery said:


> There are also 2 fixed straps inside to hold your bow.


Right. The fixed straps help a little more when using the Velcro. But still not secure enough, bow moves quite a bit. With the amount of $ the bows cost you would think it should be more secure.


----------



## legend archery (Dec 27, 2009)

KOrlando said:


> Right. The fixed straps help a little more when using the Velcro. But still not secure enough, bow moves quite a bit. With the amount of $ the bows cost you would think it should be more secure.


Sorry that we can not satisfy you. if you want to return the case, please send an email to [email protected]


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

The new color ( arm green ) is amazing !!!


----------

